# "How fast do I go?"



## Morrus (Feb 26, 2002)

How fast?  _This_ is how fast I go:


----------



## Pale (Feb 27, 2002)

Very cool. Are you going to be utilizing the old DC Mayfair system in other things (every rank doubles the power?) I always thought that was one of the most elegant systems out there.

By the way, there's an error on the table:

17 Ranks
7,835,008 mph

Should read

17 Ranks
*1*,835,008 mph


----------



## Pale (Feb 27, 2002)

_EDIT: Double post_


----------



## SuperEd (Feb 27, 2002)

*Mayfair's DC Super Heroes Game System*

ATTN: Pale

If you liked the old Mayfair game system you can still get it. It is currently owned and printed by Pulsar Games (www.pulsargamesinc.com) and used in their Blood of Heroes RPG.


----------



## Pale (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks, SuperEd. I still own my copies of the original DC Superheroes (pale blue covers) and I have a copy of the Blood of Heroes game. But thanks for the info.


----------



## SuperEd (Mar 5, 2002)

*Bloodof Heroes*

Do you have the 1st Edition Blood of Heroes or Blood of Heroes: Special Edition?   They made a TON of changes to the traditional DC system in the special edition book.  Later.


----------



## Pale (Mar 7, 2002)

I have the original release. And after everything that I had to go through to get it, I don't know if I want to sully it by getting the special edition. *L*


----------



## rayoman (Mar 9, 2002)

Feats can be increased?  Or is this a Super Skill?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 9, 2002)

rayoman said:
			
		

> *Feats can be increased?  Or is this a Super Skill? *




This is a fairly old version - I renamed the Superfeats to simply "Powers" because of that confusion.  They work much like skills - you increase the number of ranks (if your advancement options allow you to).  Increases don't come at nearly the same rate as skill points, though - it's unlikely you'll ever get a charater with 20 ranks in something (although possible).


----------



## Doc_Souark (Mar 21, 2002)

So what rank is the Flash ?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 21, 2002)

No matter what answer I give, someone will disagree with it.  So the correct answer is "Whatever rank you want him to be!"


----------

